# "The declining risk of Miscarriage" - some facts to help reduce the worry



## Ria_Rose

OK so it's the biggest worry we all have in the first trimester - and although we will never stop worrying about our children (even when they turn into OAPs and we're potentially long gone) - it is a sad fact that many women have to go throught the terrible experience of Miscarriage. We see evidence of this every week here at BNB and our thoughts are with those brave women.

However, there is some comfort to be taken in the fact that the further along you are now the lower the risk of a MC, so for those of you who would like some reassurance I found this article in "Your pregnancy week by week" and thought I would share (please excuse any typos, I'm writing it directly from the book):



DK: "Your Pregnancy week by week" by Lesley Regan (p102) said:

> *DECLINING RISK OF MISCARRIAGE*
> 
> *Miscarriage is the commonest complication* of pregnancy and by definition can occur at any gestational age up until 24 weeks ... However, the vast majority of miscarriages occur very early on, even before the pregnancy can be recognized on an ultrasound scan.
> 
> *If you are 6 weeks from your last period*, the risk of miscarriage has fallen to approximately 15 per cent or 1 in 6 pregnancies. At this stage it is usually possible to see the Yolk sac in your uterus and the fetal pole inside it on an ultrasound scan.
> 
> *By eight weeks, the risk is much smaller* and, if fetal heartbeat can be seen on a scan at this stage, your risk has fallen to 3 per cent. Looked at positively, this means that 97% of pregnant women with a fetal heartbeat at 8 weeks can expect their pregnancy to continue and to take home a baby at the end of it.
> 
> *After 12 weeks* the risk of miscarriage is no more than 1%. So the message here is that as the pregnancy progresses, the risk of miscarriage falls dramatically and, by the time you reach the end of this trimester you are unlikely to experience this distressing event.

Obviously these are just statistics, and nothing is guarented, but I hope this gives everyone hope and helps eliviate some of the worry.

Wishing everyone a happy healthly 9 months.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I had a mmc last time at around 6 weeks so I would agree with this and I am looking to my viability scan at 8weeks to confirm the heartbeat this time.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good luck KittyKat hope this one sticks for you. :hugs:


----------



## chubbin

Thats really reassuring and helpful, thanks xx


----------



## applelova911

Thank you so much for this posting. Although it is statistics it still helps those who have been through a miscarriage and are cautiously pregnant again. Thanks again. Happy & Healthy 9 Months to all the women with their BFPs.


----------



## star2002

Thanks this makes me feel a little better!


----------



## Drazic<3

thanks sweetheart, very kind of you to post :hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Drazic<3 said:


> thanks sweetheart, very kind of you to post :hugs:

Was going throught the June Bugs thread and remembered reading this last pregnancy, thought I'd share it with everyone.


----------



## kitten2

That's good reading! Thank you very much x


----------



## Delilah

My heart goes out to those of us who mc at any stage but in particular those ladies who have carried for longer, indeed some of them full term - I really dont know how they move forward from something as devastating as that.

This time I am keeping it to only a few people knowing until we are safely past the 12 week mark thank you for this post this makes me feel better - my mmc was diagnosed at 12+5 but baby had stopped growing at 7+3 - just 2 days less than where I am now that is a scary thought.....


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Thanks so much for the list, instead of counting the days until the 12 week mark, I can celebrate each milestone I make it through.


----------



## Ivoryapril

I had a MMC in january, found out at 12 week scan that baby had stopped growing at 6+1. This time we've seen a heartbeat at 7+2 and 9+2 and i have my 12 week scan tomorrow. I am petrified and reading this has helped me to calm down, i so hope these statistics are right and that i've made it through this time. Thanks x


----------



## baileybram

I had a mmc with my first it was picked up at the 12 week scan and they said baby stopped growing at 10 weeks. Im always looking at statistics just for reassurance but i think the only thing that totally reassures me is that heartbeat at the scan. I had an early scan at 8wk +2 and everything was fine and they said it was about 3% chance now so as ive already lost one at 10 weeks i like to think that ive had my bad luck now and hopefully wont be in that 3% again!!


----------



## DebzD

Thank you for posting this, helps put my mind at ease a bit. (still don't think I will be able to relax until 12wks but every little helps!


----------



## ellie27

These are statistics from your book - my book is totally different and every website you look at give you different stats again. 

I honestly think the stats are much higher than this.

In my group of friends - 4 out of 6 of us miscarried with our first pregnancy. I dont think we are just an unlucky group!

I prefer to just ignore all the stats that are out there - it is not going to make any difference to how you get on.

Just try to stay positive, relax and enjoy your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## LulaBug

Thank you for posting. I worry every single day that something has or will go wrong and I have until the 9th November to wait until I know for sure. I hope that my baby is growing and thriving and I don't just wish this for me, I hope that everyone on here as a successful pregnancy and birth. It's reassuring to read that though. Thanks again xx :)


----------



## CdnSunshine

Wow! Your article does make me feel better. I guess the worry is greater than the actual risk. My heart aches for all the moms who have mc. 

Delilah - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## LorettaClaire

This definitely makes me feel a little better! thanks for posting x x


----------



## Windmills

Thanks! That's really reassuring. Except because I like to panic about absolutely everything, now my main worry is that there's no heartbeat :blush:


----------



## ticking.clock

Bump


----------



## vintagecat

I like statistics like this. It reminds my brain to take a chill pill. :)


----------



## lusterleaf

thanks for posting this, i am so anxious to hit 12 weeks, i am counting the days!


----------



## leahsbabybump

thanks for sharing


----------



## mummyd3

I know there have been stories of ladies m/c still after seeing hb etc (one of my students had a particular dreadful story)-
but posts like this calm me down in the moments of negative thinking- I know things can still go wrong- but it's best to think positive thoughts when our minds wonder.
Thanks for posting
D
x


----------



## mummyd3

also to add- my heart goes out to all those that have suffered.

I supported my young student through hers & can only imagine how awful it is- not matter how far along the woman is.


----------



## xxbeckyxx

I think the most reasurring thing about this post is not the stats but the tickers all post are from 2009 and all the women have little bubbys now! More reasurring than any statistics! Lol xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

woot woot one more day!!!!!! I remember being 4 weeks pregnant just praying to god that I get to 12 weeks and QUICK! I can't believe it's almost here already


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Thanks for the post!


----------



## ticking.clock

my pregnany has dragged soooooooo bad
only been 12 days since i found out but so want the next 6 weeks to fly over


----------



## c1403

Although just statistics this is reasuring somewhat. I had a early miscarriage at 4w2d and am now 6weeks through my 2nd pregnance (i fell pregnant the very next cycle)

My thoughts go to all those that experience the heartbreak of a loss xxxx


----------



## gege861

thank you so much for posting this!! xx


----------



## CarliCareBear

thanks for sharing. can't wait to be " out of the woods" so to speak.


----------



## MissDimity

Thank you for sharing.

I had a mc at 8 weeks last time.

I am now almost 6 weeks and so scared of seeing a doctor before I know that my pregnancy is even viable. Last time I saw a Dr at 5 weeks and the first midwife appointment was made at 9 weeks and it was absolutely heart breaking to cancel it.

Hoping for a sticky and strong bean this time and a heart beat on scan.


----------



## mumman

up
So reassuring.Thank you!


----------



## Avaria

thanks for the information. it really helps to calm down a bit...:)


----------



## Affyash

Just wanted to bump this again as it made me feel a lot better. Thank you!


----------



## DeeDee80

This made me feel better! Thanks!


----------



## Catlover28

Helped to re-assure me, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## destynibaby

this made me feel a little better. thanks for sharing.


----------



## shelleyanddan

BUMP! for all the newly pregnant and terrified :hugs:

(it helped me relax a bit)


----------



## flamingpanda

What a great thread, I'm sure this will help a lot of people. Thanks for posting. :)


----------



## Rosmuira

Thanks for great post I am only 6 w 4d so I can relax when I am 8 weeks


----------



## Mackerel

Thanks for posting - very reassuring. 

Last pregnancy I found out I miscarried at 8w5d now 10 weeks today. Had a viability scan at 7 weeks and saw hb. Hope I am in the 97% x


----------



## CuteandPreggo

I hope im in the 97% as well im 10+1


----------



## holidaysan

Thank you x


----------



## mummof1

Thank you for this post ! Really reassuring !


----------



## ticking.clock

I was hopefully as my baby had a lovely strong hb at 8 weeks, but sadly I lost baby at 11 weeks :-(
Life can be cruel, hoping for a good outcome for you all x


----------



## SleepyBaby

i love this post! THANK YOU!!


----------



## In_Stereo

Thanks. My biggest worry right now. I'm only 4 weeks along and this is my first. I just really want everything to be okay. Yikes!


----------



## Grace1954

In_Stereo said:


> Thanks. My biggest worry right now. I'm only 4 weeks along and this is my first. I just really want everything to be okay. Yikes!

Same here! Every cramp, twinge, symptom, or lack there of makes me think! 

But I will worry less now after each of these check points - thank you for sharing!!


----------



## palacemommy

great post! thanks for this!


----------



## princesspreg

Yuppers.....more assured.

My hope is in God who gives purpose to every LO born or unborn. I pray for his purpose with our little fetuses and that they will grow bountifully into healthy babies. :) I pray they come full term. There is nothing too hard for God. With this promise I step on faith believing. I will let you know as the days go by. And when we look back on this thread, by faith, a year from now....my baby would be months old in my arms.

I rest in the Lord.


----------



## Ecologirl

Thanks for your post, it is reassuring. Hard not to stress! x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Bumping for the ladies in 1st tri, this really helped me and made me feel alot better in the early days!!


----------



## greenfaerie

https://www.easybabylife.com/miscarriage-statistics-by-week.html

I just found this webpage tonight, wish I would have found it four weeks ago! I could have really used the comfort! It has changed statistics for those who have seen the heartbeat at an early scan. I would have loved to have known how my chances had improved, since the midwives and nurses I spoke to were aware of no research and just kept parroting "20%" to me, even after seeing the HB at 7 weeks. :S


----------



## holidaysan

Bump, I'm sure those in 1st tri that haven't read this already would like to read this. I keep coming back to reassure myself lol.

Thanks again hun xx


----------



## Murphy98

This thread is reassuring (even though I'm still in crazy-worried early stage at the moment). I remember feeling much better when I hit 8 weeks and heard a heartbeat last time.

Praying we all have sticky beans ladies :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks for the post!


----------



## ticking.clock

Bump x


----------



## third time

Thank you x


----------



## Farida_2013

This is a great post I have never felt so reassured since I got pregnant :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Bump x


----------



## epsilon

Farida_2013 said:


> This is a great post I have never felt so reassured since I got pregnant :)

Yeah, I haven't bought it, but of all the books I've browsed, the one quoted in the OP is the one I feel most tempted to buy.


----------



## staybeautiful

Reassuring!


----------



## Mazzy17

Thanks for bumping this, im feeling less worried


----------



## yellow11

Great post. Thanks, feel so reassured. Xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Bump!


----------



## maggie111

Anyone else not feeling as reassured... I read somewhere else my chances are 90% :happydance:

But this says there's a 1/6 chance of a miscarriage for me :cry:


----------



## girlinyork

maggie111 said:


> Anyone else not feeling as reassured... I read somewhere else my chances are 90% :happydance:
> 
> But this says there's a 1/6 chance of a miscarriage for me :cry:

90% is your average over the whole trimester which is greatly skewed by the risks before your period is late. 1/6 is still an 85% chance of success and as each day passes now you can add to that 85%


----------



## maggie111

Aww thanks girlinyork xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

I always thought once I got my :bfp: the worry would be over. I'm so scared of miscarrying that it's all I think about at the mo'. I fear every loo trip. Not sure what to do about it :cry:. This is all a new game to me but I'm a nurse thats seen a lot of miscarriages in my line of work. Nothing seems to reassure me. I almost wish I'd found out I was PG at 6 weeks!


----------



## girlinyork

if you've missed your period than you're far more likely to have the baby than to lose it x


----------



## NurseSooz

I like that statistic :hugs: still so scared though.


----------



## girlinyork

Think we all are :hugs:


----------



## dollface85

NurseSooz said:


> I like that statistic :hugs: still so scared though.

Hey hun I'm scared too. I had an mc last year at 10 weeks but it never grew past 5-6 weeks. I was so angry and hurt but as messed up as it sounds I woukd take it better this time. Because now I understand there is nothing I could have done, somethong was wrong with the cells and it was never going to grow to be a healthy baby. Nature does what it needs to do. And looking back I was hurt because I though why me, but then I realized it is out of my control. I know that is the scary part but now to.me that is comforting because my body knows what its doing. If everything is there, all the cells, dna etc. Nothing can stop be from having this baby :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Dollface you have an awesome attitude and have turned something so hurtful and upsetting into something positive. I totally admire you for it - that must have been such a heartbreaking time for you :hugs: I see so many girls go through my door having miscarriages I just can't stop thinking that it could be me any day.


----------



## NurseSooz

Dollface just noticed we're at exactly the same gestations!


----------



## Koukla

I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow and I still worry, because I see so many posts about women who go in for their 12-week scans and the baby stopped growing weeks before... but these stats do help me relax and breathe a little bit.


----------



## dollface85

NurseSooz said:


> Dollface just noticed we're at exactly the same gestations!


hahah we are!! bump buddies? and thank you, it was hard but I think what helped was thinking about my friends and close friends who had mc's and still continued to have healthy babies. And I think also on this site as well as in your profession the negative is emphasized. I know we think we read of so many women that mc but truthfully at any given time there are more women blooming with their pregnancies on this site but we are too worried to notice.


----------



## NurseSooz

I think that's it - I only seem to pay attention to the negatives and women who gave had m/cs and ignoring the fact that the majority of women have healthy pregnancies. I'm so daft. It's amazing how much you can persuade yourself - "I'll be the 1 in 5". I just want to get further into my preg and out these "danger" weeks! So weird that we're at exactly the same gestation. I've got AF cramps at times and my boobs seem to be getting HUGE - they're also pretty sore. How's your symps?


----------



## dollface85

NurseSooz said:


> I think that's it - I only seem to pay attention to the negatives and women who gave had m/cs and ignoring the fact that the majority of women have healthy pregnancies. I'm so daft. It's amazing how much you can persuade yourself - "I'll be the 1 in 5". I just want to get further into my preg and out these "danger" weeks! So weird that we're at exactly the same gestation. I've got AF cramps at times and my boobs seem to be getting HUGE - they're also pretty sore. How's your symps?

i've had af like cramps on and off since ovulation, my bbs are also getting bigger and more sore, have super vivid horrible dreams, i def have baby brain (could also just be worry) but I feel like I am walking in a fog.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thanks for posting this. :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Yup - definitely a foggy head but I think that's worry!


----------



## FeLynn

sorry this is not a comfort for me. I heard all of this and then sum and at 13.2 weeks my baby's heart stopped for unknown reasons. Drs, family and friends kept telling me "you are in the clear" yeah okay that didn't help me. 3 losses in 8 months is not easy. Its even harder b/c I was able to carry my other children and now I cant stay pregnant!


----------



## NurseSooz

:cry:


----------



## holidaysan

I remember reading this over and over again and now i'm 24 weeks. i wish all of you happy and healthy pregnancys :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

This thread helped me get through 1st tri SO much! Thank you thank you thank you!! 

I bled heavily at 5 and 6 weeks. Huge clots, water was red with blood it wouldn't stop and I thought for sure I lost my baby :cry: Still haven't found the cause but all that matters is my baby boy is sleeping right next to me right now and thanks to this thread I relaxed a bit more the first 14 weeks (that's when I finally felt fully comfortable)

:hugs: to all and h&h 9 months!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Holidaysan and kissesandhugs - Thankyou so much you wonderful mummies for your kind and comforting words. As someone who is terrified of loosing their pregnancy, this means a lot. :hugs:


----------



## AdriansMama

BUMP!!! made me feel much better :) hope it can help some more ladies !!


----------



## Blondey2012

This is just what I have been looking for


----------



## JustFluffy

Bumping, just to share!


----------



## mummyclo

Bumping up


----------



## amjon

It's not always true. I lost my first at 27 weeks. My second was lost after seeing a heartbeat. There really is never a safe time in pregnancy. Many women lose babies up to birth or even right after.


----------



## mummyclo

It doesn't say you won't does it? I think there's to much negativity here at the moment and just wanted to bump up the percentages for people to see. They are very small in the grand scheme!


----------



## xobabyhopes

although i mc after seeing my little one's heartbeat at 11 weeks this gives me so much hope for our rainbow, praying god gives us our sticky bean :)


----------



## _Lexi_

I'd seen different statistics:

Miscarriage Statistics

Overall miscarriage risk is 17-22%; risk after gestational sac is visible is 12-15%
After heartbeat is detected, risk of miscarriage is 9.4% at 6wks; 4.2% at 7wks; 1.5% at 8wks; 0.5% at 9wks

Second trimester miscarriage risk is 0.5%; higher with previous delivery or miscarriage

Miscarriage risk increases 12% after age 30; goes up 39% after age 35; doubles after age 40.

Miscarriage risk doubles after age 40 and triples after age 45

Having a partner over 40 years old increases risk of miscarriage by 60%

Risk of miscarriage increases by 43% when partner is age 35, by 90% at age 50

Miscarriage risk doubles for those who need more than a year to successfully conceive

After two miscarriages, one still has a 91.2% chance of successful pregnancy; drops to 20% after 7

Miscarriage risk increases with previous losses, smoking, and working outside the home

Risk of miscarriage only increases by 7% after one loss; nearly doubles after three or more

Miscarriage risk is normally 2% after a heartbeat is seen; but 18% in women with recurrent or previous miscarriages. 


My personal opinion, I'd say it's slightly higher. I know so many woman that have experienced chemical pregnancies and miscarriages. There's 17 stillbirths/neonatal losses every day in the uk alone. I'm not saying this to scare anyone, it's just the facts. There is never a 'safe time'. My last pregnancy I was given all sorts of milestones, 12/16/20/24/30 weeks, when he got to an estimated 1lb, 2lb, after heartbeat, after v day, after he was delivered and took his first breath alone. None of these milestones stopped us from losing him at 13 hours old. It's not negativity. We cherished the 13 hours we had with Joshua, and we've done a lot of good things in his memory, but baby loss can happen to anyone at any stage. We assumed it wouldn't happen to us, but sadly it did.


----------



## Athena

Thank you so much, very reassuring. Thank you for taking the time to post this :) xxx


----------



## amjon

mummyclo said:


> It doesn't say you won't does it? I think there's to much negativity here at the moment and just wanted to bump up the percentages for people to see. They are very small in the grand scheme!

I don't think it's as small as people want to believe. There are plenty of women that HAVE lost babies later on and just don't talk about it. You should never feel like you're "safe". I felt like I was completely safe, I had even passed the viability date and then she just DIED. It CAN happen.


----------



## YellBreanne

That makes me feel better- I am six weeks and saw the yolk sac and fetal pool on Tuesday.. so that is good.. now just need to make it to hear seeing that little heart beat and my heart will feel tons better.


----------



## HouseofGucci

SOOOO glad I read this tonight!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bethi22

amjon said:


> I don't think it's as small as people want to believe. There are plenty of women that HAVE lost babies later on and just don't talk about it. You should never feel like you're "safe". I felt like I was completely safe, I had even passed the viability date and then she just DIED. It CAN happen.

I'm sorry for your loss, Amjon. No one here is saying it can't happen. I personally don't know anyone who has had a 2nd tri m/c but if you look for it on the internet you will find countless women who make up that .05% or whatever the statistic is.


----------



## hopefulhoney

I was so relieved to read this! I had a colleague tell me today 'to grow a pair' when I expressed my fear of miscarriage. Cramping is just not something I equated with pregnancy! (Coupled with my lack of other symptoms!)
I was devastated! I lost an angel-baby (and my right ovary and tube in a traumatic emergency procedure... away from home and away from DH!) in March and we've taken 2 years to get here. 
I'm relieved to see I'm not the only one who is nervous. It's also so good to remember that the chance of success is HIGHER than miscarriage...

To all those who have shared their tough experiences, we don't aim to take away from that. But there is hope in this article and I'm going to focus on that...

Despite what my ticker and my doctor says, I'm 6 weeks on Sunday. YAY for another milestone reached :)


----------



## bakeranm99

Ria_Rose said:


> OK so it's the biggest worry we all have in the first trimester - and although we will never stop worrying about our children (even when they turn into OAPs and we're potentially long gone) - it is a sad fact that many women have to go throught the terrible experience of Miscarriage. We see evidence of this every week here at BNB and our thoughts are with those brave women.
> 
> However, there is some comfort to be taken in the fact that the further along you are now the lower the risk of a MC, so for those of you who would like some reassurance I found this article in "Your pregnancy week by week" and thought I would share (please excuse any typos, I'm writing it directly from the book):
> 
> 
> 
> DK: "Your Pregnancy week by week" by Lesley Regan (p102) said:
> 
> *DECLINING RISK OF MISCARRIAGE*
> 
> *Miscarriage is the commonest complication* of pregnancy and by definition can occur at any gestational age up until 24 weeks ... However, the vast majority of miscarriages occur very early on, even before the pregnancy can be recognized on an ultrasound scan.
> 
> *If you are 6 weeks from your last period*, the risk of miscarriage has fallen to approximately 15 per cent or 1 in 6 pregnancies. At this stage it is usually possible to see the Yolk sac in your uterus and the fetal pole inside it on an ultrasound scan.
> 
> *By eight weeks, the risk is much smaller* and, if fetal heartbeat can be seen on a scan at this stage, your risk has fallen to 3 per cent. Looked at positively, this means that 97% of pregnant women with a fetal heartbeat at 8 weeks can expect their pregnancy to continue and to take home a baby at the end of it.
> 
> *After 12 weeks* the risk of miscarriage is no more than 1%. So the message here is that as the pregnancy progresses, the risk of miscarriage falls dramatically and, by the time you reach the end of this trimester you are unlikely to experience this distressing event.
> 
> Obviously these are just statistics, and nothing is guarented, but I hope this gives everyone hope and helps eliviate some of the worry.
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy healthly 9 months.Click to expand...

I pray that my baby can survive and grow this time. With my first pregnancy, I carried until 14 weeks, before finding out the baby had passed at about 13.2... for me there is not safe period. :( Not to mention I am deathly afraid of them after my 1st miscarriage, when it was incomplete, leading me to hemmorrhage and need a blood transfusion & D&C. Ick! I hope this pregnancy fits in the statistics this time... I didn't like being part of the 1%.


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh dear, poor you! :( That is devasting and very worrying for yourself I am sure! I hope and wish you all the luck and wish you a healthy and happy 9 months ahead sweety! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoose

This is very helpful, thanks Ria. I'm in my 4th pregnancy (no children) and every time it's me saying I just want to get to the first milestone (seeing something on a scan). I'm hoping that once I have the scan next Monday it will allay my fears. But am keeping hope :)


----------



## Shananigans

Helpful post!


----------



## louloukk

Im only 4 weeks & 6 day & cant stop worrying about loosing it! With my last pregnancies I havnt know this early on.


----------



## MsShona

Bethi22 said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it's as small as people want to believe. There are plenty of women that HAVE lost babies later on and just don't talk about it. You should never feel like you're "safe". I felt like I was completely safe, I had even passed the viability date and then she just DIED. It CAN happen.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss, Amjon. No one here is saying it can't happen. I personally don't know anyone who has had a 2nd tri m/c but if you look for it on the internet you will find countless women who make up that .05% or whatever the statistic is.Click to expand...

Yep, I had a 2nd trimester loss. I was 16 weeks. So I'm not happy about being in that 1% either. I agree...for me there is not safe period. :nope: Except maybe after viability range where the hospitals will put the baby in the NICU (24 weeks).


----------

